# C# Primes mit Paralleler Programmierung für Performance



## XHotSniperX (10. März 2011)

*C# Primes mit Paralleler Programmierung für Performance*

Hallo

Ich habe da eine Übung und habe einfach keine Ahnung, wie ich das machen soll. Um Primzahlen von 1 bis Max zu berechnen gibt es ja viele Codes im Internet. z.B. der Algorithmus von Eratosthenes.

Im Anhang wäre eben die Aufgabenstellung. Das Programm muss parallelized sein.

Ich meine die Parallelisierung... ich verstehe nicht, wie ich das machen soll. Bin noch ein Anfänger 

Habt ihr eine Idee?


----------



## doghma (30. März 2011)

*AW: C# Primes mit Paralleler Programmierung für Performance*

Hi,

vielleicht hilft dir das hier weiter.

Gewusst wie: Erstellen und Beenden von Threads (C#)

mfg


----------



## Crymes (19. Mai 2011)

Ich habe mal ne kurze Frage:
Ich habe gelesen, dass Person xy mit seinem extrem parallelisierten Programm, das Pi berechnet, den Weltrekort geknackt hat.

Was kann man bei der Berechnung von Pi parallelisieren?
Um Kommastellen zu rechnen, muss man doch immer erst warten, was davor rauskommt, da hilft es doch nichts, 2 Kerne rechnen zu lassen, wenn sie sich bestenfalls abwechseln?


----------

